
Come On, China. Tesla's Just a Shiny Object - lawrenceyan
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-03-08/china-is-giving-tesla-easy-loans-but-nio-could-use-the-help
======
DeonPenny
Dude NIO is burning 500 million for 7.5 million in revenue.A chinese SOE
builds their cars and they scraped plans to build factory. Tesla compared to
that is necessary especially if they can sell 25k-35k models.

